# goodmorning question



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2014)

So i started the cube this week. Did heavy leg today. After squats did goodmornings for the first time ever. Can one of u PLing gents please tell me what I should be doing on these. Or link a video please. For example should my legs be straight or slightly bent and so on. Think i was doing them correctly. 

Did them standing with a bb by the way. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2014)

Slightly bend the knees. Basically you just push your ass out. You should feel a strong stretch in the hamstrings. There are different variations of this though. Personally I like them suspended.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2014)

OK. Thanks pob. I'venever done them because II've always got severe back pumps and figured these would kill my back but they didn't. Kinda liked em.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2014)

Wish my gym had a yoke bar.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 14, 2014)

I like to do them suspended with a cambered bar. POB has you lined out.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2014)

Suspended off chains or rack/pins? Or both? Gonna try off the rack next week


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## JOMO (Mar 14, 2014)

Just started doing these every now and then with the SSB from elite. Those suspended ones look killer.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2014)

Dude on my other forum was doing seated goodmornings with like 500 pounds. Shiiiiiittttt i had 135 on the bar today lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 14, 2014)

I like them suspended. I set the bar hight at the same hight my shoulders are when I pull. For me that's 38 inches off the floor


----------



## PrismaticTaper (Aug 27, 2014)

Noob question here: I've never done good mornings before for fear of jacking up my lower back. For back workouts, i've mainly been focusing on deadlifts, rows, & pull ups. Am i missing out that much by not doing them?


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 28, 2014)

You are missing the check mark in that box on your man card.


----------



## Oldebull (Aug 28, 2014)

Just keep in mind that it is a movement to work a muscle, not strictly to move weight. Check your ego, go light. You may need to tweak and adjust your form, and a a change in knee bend can change where you feel it (low back vs hamstrings). Focus on feel, and find that sweet spot. Again, go light.


----------

